# Кровоизлияние в спинной мозг



## superstor (22 Май 2011)

Моя история такая: 3 недели болела спина с разной степенью интенсивности, мази, свечи вальторена, массажи, как-то все происходило вяло и с переменным успехом. Диклафинак, который в разной форме прописывали мне неврологи снимал боли на ночь.

При этом боль фиксипрвалась в области крестца поэтому мрт мне рекомендовал невролог сделать именно этой части позвоночника. В результате там была идеальная анатомия, доктора логично предположили простотит (ушло время и на эту проверку -простатита у меня нет!)

Ночи  спать я перестал 17 началось ощущение онемеия промежности и начались проблему с ногами, ходил держась за косяки 19 вечером умный доктор посоветовал сделать мрт всего позвоночного столба и головы - результат кровоизлияние в спинной мозг 17 см х 0.4 см

Я в 67 ГКБ в неврологии (нейрохирурги отказались ссылаясь на то, что можно решать вопрос консервативным лечением) На консультации в бурденко подтвердили правильность решения.

Ноги чувствуют, но практически на шевелятся,  мочеиспускание через кататор, по-большому только со свечкой в памперс...

врачи говорят, что должен пройти острый период, чтобы избежать рецидива кровоизлияния....

Все сходятся на том, что кровоизлияние в спинной мозг штука редкая, консервативная терапия обычная как при инсультах - аминокапронка и тд

из этого вопрос:  Сталкивались ли Вы с такого рода заболеваниями, какова перспектива, возможно ли восстановление двигательной функции и функций органов нижнего таза...

Какие упражнения надо делать, с кем нужно консультироваться, какие клиники занимаются реабилитацией таких как я

заранее благодарен

Андрей


----------

